# Stylish chihuahua!



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

This is my babyface, Queen Tundra, modeling off a desgin i sell. (this isn't mean to be an advert but this is the only pic i have of tundra in something i crafted)

Thank you for looking!! <33Maria and Tundra<33 [email protected]


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very pretty.


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

i tell her you thought so! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

its lovely and so is she! :wave:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

i think your my new favorite :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

do you do all sorts of chi clothes aswel? like tops?


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

i do all sorts of chihuahua goodies (currently figuring a design for a faux fur overcoat, raincoats, and more designs like the one above in other funky patterns) i crochet toys, blankets, and beds as well. (upcoming idea for bed: include heatign element...doggy loves to snuggleup on heatign pads)


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

i do all sorts of chihuahua goodies (currently figuring a design for a faux fur overcoat, raincoats, and more designs like the one above in other funky patterns) i crochet toys, blankets, and beds as well. (upcoming idea for bed: include heatign element...doggy loves to snuggleup on heatign pads)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

sounds great!  :wave:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Shes gorgeous and so's the outfit, cant wait to see more :wave:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What country are you from?


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Wow how talented you are  I think mine are hideous compared to yours  Do you have a website ?? You baby is soo pretty


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg i love tundra ...look at that face :shock: ,very cute name too !!

and you are very talented if you made that :wink: i can't wait to see more of were that came from :wave: 

kisses nat


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

sully - i'm from the US  

chiscrochet - i crochet too! i'm glad you like my baby and as of now i don't have a website but i am seriously considering making one (i am getting great response and already sold two jackets today via livejournal...and i just started selling today!)


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

natalie - aww thank you! you're sweet. tundra likes you too. im posting a new one soon (i got an order from somebody on livejournal and i just finished it..)


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

You should get you a site I think you'd sell alot  I read that you made crochet stuff too  I've been asked to sell my patterns and my dog sweaters but I need my hubby's help to do the site and he's soooo busy, he's usually only home on the weekends.I have a blog but it won't allow much traffic so I can't sell on there :roll: You outfit is sooo beautiful I think you have alot of talent


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

yea i know i'm sooo lazy when it comes to making and maintaining websites! i do it all through my journal.. im considering using ebay but eh that seems like a hassle as well. somebody has offered to make me their partner for their pet boutique, sounds tempting but i dont think i could work fast enough! i'm going to be going back to school in a couple of weeks...then there won't be much time for fun things like sewing and crochet. 

and thank you, you're really sweet.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

You are very talented! I wish you much success! I wish I had learned to "crochet"...may take some lessons! What is "livejournal??? :? 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

aww thank you! (wow i really like these boards!!)

livejournal is an online journal website that also offers groups for people that share comman interest to join and talk (basically message boards) i go to the chihuahua groups and post post post..i get great response, much like here!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

What is your livejournal site, I would love to get some of your stuff. That dress you posted is just too adorable! I have to have it!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

TundraQueen said:


> aww thank you! (wow i really like these boards!!)
> 
> livejournal is an online journal website that also offers groups for people that share comman interest to join and talk (basically message boards) i go to the chihuahua groups and post post post..i get great response, much like here!


Hmm I've never seen the chi group I left there because the crochet groups have become so bitchy if yu know what I mean :shock:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

ok right now i am selling jackets through the chihuahua community on livejournal http://www.livejournal.com/community/chihuahuas/ (my name there is into_focus ...you will see Tundra staring back at you when you go to that URL) :lol:


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

chiscrochet - i know what you mean. yea the cat fights can get out of hand


----------



## TundraQueen (Aug 12, 2005)

karis- please AIM me at (he is herman) ...if you would like to purchase the coat pictured i would be more than happy to sell it to you (that is if you don't mind that tundra wore it for her "photoshoot" :lol: )


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

:lol: I'm just too kind for that sortof behavior :lol:


----------

